# 1930 movie "Danger Lights"



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Somebody sent me this link, a movie where the steam locomotive is the star.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Since this is a real train, I moved it to the appropriate forum.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

If that movie were made today you can imagine the scenario:
Flesh eating children hiding in the coaches,
Or the locomotive would have a dirty bomb in the smoke box, no one could stop it except a 90 pound supermodel.
Or, Zombies.

Nice scenes, Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------

